# Popup ad problem



## Victor (May 13, 2018)

Do you know how to permanently get rid of a persistent
pop up ad. My computer has one from McCafree Malware
takes up a third the screen. I have an old Dell laptop windows 7

I have to click it in the corner and it vanishes, then
reappears whenever I click Google Chrome, the only browser
I have. I tried following Google instructions but it did not apply
to my computer.


----------



## Don M. (May 13, 2018)

Try installing ABP (AdBlockPlus).  It's free, and I've used it for the past 5 years with virtually no ads.  

https://adblockplus.org


----------



## Roadwarrior (May 13, 2018)

My route would be to go strictly Linux with either Opera or Firefox, get rid of Win7.  Since no one takes that advice my next fix would be open Chrome, download & install 'Firefox', once installed, shutdown Chrome.  Open 'Firefox' go to 'Add-ons' install Ghostery.  Follow the instructions, restart 'Firefox' set it as your default browser.  Uninstall Chrome.  I've never liked Chrome too invasive, & gives Google more information about you than you know about yourself.  

You do know that 'The Cloud', runs on Linux, Android is Google's Linux OS, Facebook, Amazon, even MS's Azure cloud services all run Linux?  Give up we are taking over.



> *1. Linux is free:*
> 
> Leave aside Apple, we all know how things and software at professional level work in Apple. Even Windows charges for upgrades. However, if you want to switch over to the Linux, you do not have to pay any extra cost. Yes, it’s completely free.
> 
> ...


----------



## AprilSun (May 13, 2018)

Don M. said:


> Try installing ABP (AdBlockPlus).  It's free, and I've used it for the past 5 years with virtually no ads.
> 
> https://adblockplus.org



I use adblockplus also and have for several years. It has helped me with hardly any ads.


----------

